# Thema für Physik Facharbeit



## tempörum (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo erstmal,
Ich soll bald in Physik eine Facharbeit schreiben und da ich selbst im LK bin sollte die auch ein relativ hohes Niveau haben - Die anzuwendende Mathematik dürfte wahrscheinlich auch kein zu großes Problem sein, Mathe ist mein 2er LK und für den Notfall habe ich einen Dad, der Mathematik studiert hat. Mein erster Themenvorschlag "Gottesteilchen - Higgs Boson" wurde von meinen Lehrer leide abgelehnt. Darauf hin habe ich in dann nach Astronomie und Astrophysik gefragt, womit er grundsätzlich einverstanden wäre, allerdings sollte ich das ganze in Richtung Relativitätstheorie bringen (also eine einfach Niederschrift der Entwicklung des Universums vom Urknall bis Heute oder in die Zukunft fällt schon mal raus^^). Jetzt möchte ich aber nicht die komplette Relativitätstheorie in der Facharbeit vorstellen, das fände ich nicht so toll, sondern lieber nur dahin leiten und grob anschneiden.
Da sich hier bei buffed ja ein ziemlich bunt gewürfelter Haufen an Leuten herumtreibt habe ich mir überlegt, dass mit Sicherheit der ein oder andere Ahnugn von Physik hat und Vorschläge hat, wie man das Thema präzisieren kann.
In Hoffnung auf gute Themenvorschläge


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

willkommen bei der buffed schülerhilfe drücken sie auf "Bitte alles vorkauen" und stellen sie das denken ein

danke!


----------



## Xondor (18. Januar 2010)

Ich bin eher im Bereich der Mechanik unterwegs, aber du könntest zb auf die Gravitation eingehen, Masseberechnung von Planeten ect. 
Die Relativitätstheorie könntest du in Verbindung mit etwas modernem setzen, eines der wenigen themen wo sie für uns direkt relevant ist; das gps.
Natürlich der ganze allgemeine kram, eigenschaften des Lichts, wie verhalten sich massen bei lichtgeschwindigkeit, raumzerrung...




> willkommen bei der buffed schülerhilfe drücken sie auf "Bitte alles vorkauen" und stellen sie das denken ein
> 
> danke!



Willkommen im Forum der Idioten, wo die user anscheinend den ganzen Tag nicht besseres zu tun haben, als threads zu durchstöbern um irgendwas zu finden, was sie aufregt.


----------



## tempörum (18. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> willkommen bei der buffed schülerhilfe drücken sie auf "Bitte alles vorkauen" und stellen sie das denken ein
> 
> danke!


Auch wenn ich Grundsätzliche Diese Aussage sogar unterstützen würde finde ich sie in dem Fall unangebracht, da 
a) ich bei dem Higgs Boson nachgedacht habe und das leider abgelehnt wurde, wodurch ich gezwungen war meien Fühler in andere Richtungen zu strecken und 
b) Astrophysik mir auch nicht in den Schoß gefallen ist, sondern ich auch da drüber nachdenken musste.
Und da Foren unter andere mauc hdazu da sind, Erfahrungen auszutauschen und Tipps zu geben finde ich es durchaus angebracht, mich an ein solches zu wenden, da es ja sein kann, dass Leute über Astrophysik auch schon mal geschrieben haben oder sich privat dafür interessieren und dementsprechend gute Ratschläge geben können was machbar und sinnvoll ist. Wie man durchaus an der Antwort von Xondor erkennen kann.
 Gravitation und Massenberechnung von Planeten sind eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, damit könnte man dann zum "swing-by" kommen und errörten, wie groß der Aufwand ist, um zu entfernteren Planeten/Sternen etc. zu gelangen. Eventuel könnte man sogar zu Alternativen Möglichkeiten gehen und z.B. überprüfen, wie realistisch der Weltraumfahrstuhl aus dem Buch limit von Frank Schätzing ist. Muss mal ne nacht drüber schlafn und mri Gedanken machen, klingt aber grundsätzlich interessant.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Januar 2010)

Was immer gut is:
Auswirkungen und Probleme für die Zukunft
Alltagsbeispiele
Berühmte Wissenschaftler u. deren Theorien untersuchen


----------



## Hubautz (19. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem Fahrstuhl würde ich bleiben lassen, in dem Zusammenhang musst du wahrscheinlich in erster Linie auf die Materialkomponenten und den Antrieb eingehen. 

Die Möglichkeiten der Realisierung von Sci-Fi Themen ist aber eine nette Idee. Versuche doch mal zu prüfen ob ein Warp Antrieb möglich ist. Oder wie der Heisenberg-Kompensator beim Beamen aussehen müsste.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (19. Januar 2010)

Also ich persönlich finde, dass die Relativitätstheorie viel zu komplex ist, um sie einfach nur mal eben anschneiden zu können. Bei uns damals war die Facharbeit auf 15 Seiten zzgl Deckblatt begrenzt. Das würde bei der Releativitätstheorie gerade mal ausreichen um den Begriff an sich zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (19. Januar 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Ich bin eher im Bereich der Mechanik unterwegs, aber du könntest zb auf die Gravitation eingehen,




Mich würde der Gummiball Effekt von Dicken kindern intressieren. Quasi Einfallwinkel =/=?  Ausfallwinkel wenn man ein Dickes Kind aus dem 2 Stock schubst. Alternative auch der Bürgersteig. Könnt sonst rücken Probleme geben.


Okay der war schlecht:

Was wir damals gemacht haben:

Köln -> New York, Glasfaserkabel, Durchmesser x, optische Dichte y  ..... 	

Frage a) Wie oft bricht sich das Licht absolut auf der Strecke?

Frage b) Wie groß ist die Strecke die das Licht bei Brechnung gesamt zurück legt?

Frage c) Wie groß ist die dadurch enstehende Latenz?

Frage d) Welche sind die gängisten Ports für EMULE?

Frage e) Wie kann man am besten Emule tunen? 




Gerade gelesen:

*Also ich persönlich finde, dass die Relativitätstheorie viel zu komplex ist, um sie einfach nur mal eben anschneiden zu können. Bei uns damals war die Facharbeit auf 15 Seiten zzgl Deckblatt begrenzt. Das würde bei der Releativitätstheorie gerade mal ausreichen um den Begriff an sich zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*naja, kommt drauf an. Wenn man nicht alles 100% Mathematisch beweisen will, und einige Effekt mit Lichtkrümmung erklärt.. 15 Seiten Font 12 reichen.

So wild ist sie nun auch nicht, sie wird nur schlimm wenn du am Ereignisshoizont bist. Aber da kannst du schreiben was du willst. Derzeit ist jede Annahme richtig, da nicht wiederlegbar.

Selbst wenn du schreibst das Hinter dem Horizont der Himmel ist, könnte das keiner bestreiten. Gut einige Raumflüge werden recht schnell ausgebucht werden. Aber das ist verschnitt. 



Edit 2:

*Die Möglichkeiten der Realisierung von Sci-Fi Themen ist aber eine nette Idee. Versuche doch mal zu prüfen ob ein Warp Antrieb möglich ist. Oder wie der Heisenberg-Kompensator beim Beamen aussehen müsste.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 

Dann bitte den Flux Kompensator... müsste zurück in die Vergangenheit.. mir fehlen ein paar Erinnerungen an diverse Wochenden.. die möchte ich gerne wieder haben. Die Fotos die es davon gibt sind einfach zu geil.

Gibt es schon. Die Sendung heißt Sci vs Fiction. Mit dem Komischen Professor für angewandte Physik ( keine Ahnung wie der heißt ich mag ihn nicht ).

Themen waren:

Warpantrieb/impulsantrieb
Schutzschilde
Beamen
und was weiß ich.   Schon recht intressant. Leider wird der eine oder andere Trekki dannach weinen...


----------



## Ol@f (19. Januar 2010)

Gerade in Physik muss man aufpassen, dass das eigene Thema nicht nur oberflächlich behandelt werden kann wie z.B. 


> Auswirkungen und Probleme für die Zukunft
> Berühmte Wissenschaftler u. deren Theorien untersuchen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da man dabei häufig zum Abschreiben tendiert.. und seltener selber nachdenkt.
Es eignet sich viel eher ein praktischer Versuch, der genauestens analysiert wird. 
Als nettes Beispiel (aber ich glaub eher für den GK) könnte man zum Beispiel den schiefen Wurf mit Widerstand betrachten. 
Der Vorteil von dem Thema ist, dass man den Versuch sehr leicht selber machen kann und Statistiken etc. entwerfen kann, so dass man Theorie und Experiment gut miteinander kombinieren kann.
Oder fürn GK auch noch interessant beispielsweise Milikan-Versuch, Compton Effekt, ... 

Fürn LK hatte ich mal ne PDF-Datei mit netten Themen. Ich werd se später mal reineditieren.


Edit. http://www.isb.bayern.de/isb/download.aspx?DownloadFileID=05c79b83cc9755bdf812dcfdab450b02


----------



## Beckenblockade (19. Januar 2010)

Hab damals auch in Physik meine Facharbeit geschrieben - das Thema des theoretischen Teils war da Polarlichter. Als zusätzlichen praktischen Teil habe ich einen Polarlichtprojektor fürs Planetarium gebaut. Das Ganze passte gut - zum einen Astronomie und zum anderen noch Elektrotechnik bei dem Baubericht zum Projektor.
Praktische Teile werten die Arbeit meist stark auf - wenn du dich ein wenig mit Elektronik oder Computer auskennst könnte sowas in der Art ja auch für dich etwas sein. 
Netter Nebeneffekt (außer der Höchstnote) war, dass ich das Ganze noch bei einem lokalen Physikpräsentationspreis vorführen und daraus einen netten Eintrag für meinen Lebenslauf in Form des ersten Platzes ergattern konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tempörum (19. Januar 2010)

einen praktischen Teil will unser Lehrer nicht unbedingt, und vor allem müsste man dafür ja auch über Themen schreiben, bei denen so etwas möglich ist, kann ja schlecht mal nen Weltraumlift bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das die Relativitätstheorie komplex und auch etwas trocken ist weiß ich, deswegen wollte ich ja nicht nur darüber schreiben, vor allem, da ich da wieder dazu neigen würde, aus irgendwelchen Büchern abzuschreiben, die wurde ja schon tausendfach durchgekaut und jedes Buch kann der Lehrer ja auch nicht kennen - deswegen war es mein Ziel, das nach Möglichkeit zu vermeiden.
Wobei ich mich heute mal ein bisschen zum Thema Weltraumfahrstuhl ungesehen habe und festgestellt habe, dass die Physik dahinter eigentlich sogar ziemlich einfach ist, bleibt nur das Materialproblem, von daher finde ich meine Idee immer noch interessant.
Und die pdf datei werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal angucken, sieht auf den ersten Blick aber schonmal sehr gut aus. Vielen Dank dafür erstmal.
ICh denk mal, dass ich meinen Lehrer morgen mal fragen werde, ob er sich grundsätzlich mit einem solchen Thema anfreunden könnte.


----------



## Ol@f (20. Januar 2010)

Wie gesagt, du musst aufpassen, dass der Kram nicht oberflächlich wird, gerade bei einer Leistungskurs Facharbeit. 
Ich hab selber im Mathematik LK geschrieben und da schreibste häufig über Sachen ausm ersten/zweiten Semester (, wobei ich bei mir 3 Tage vorher angefangen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat aber noch für 14P gereicht).
Und für Relativitätstheorie bräuchtest sicher noch Differentialgeometrie Kenntnisse (,wobei man anfänge, also SRT auch ein bisschen im Unterricht macht).


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Januar 2010)

Burkhard Heim's 12-dimensionaler Raum oder seine Quantenfeldtheorie wäre doch mal was neues. Einstein ist doch schon langsam wieder überholt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (20. Januar 2010)

Also ich wäre ja stark für das Thema "Bionik" würd prima zu einer Physikfacharbeit passen.


----------



## Ennia (20. Januar 2010)

Da du dich ja für Astro-Physik begeisterst, habe ich einen Begriff für dich: Neutrino.
Ich meine zu wissen, dass es da sogar mal eine Alpha-Centauri Folge darüber gab.
Schau dich mal auf der BR Seite um! Lohnt sich sicherlich.


----------



## Martel (20. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Also ich wäre ja stark für das Thema "Bionik" würd prima zu einer Physikfacharbeit passen.




Ich muss Sin rechtgeben. Bionik wäre da wohl schon nahe am optimum. Es gibt literatur, viele Abläufe kann man selbst nachstellen, nicht so durch gekaut.


----------



## tempörum (20. Januar 2010)

also Neutrino sieht auf dem ersten Blick ziemlich kompliziert aus und da ich bis gerade noch nicht mal wusste, dass es so was überhaupt gibt habe ich auch grad keine Ahnung, was ich darüber schreiben soll, aber ich werde mich dann auch mal in der Ecke umschauen.
Bionik finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich so toll, eigentlich kann man da nur den Gedanken erwähnen und die restlichen 10 Seiten muss man dann mit Beispielen füllen, leicht überspitzt ich weiß^^
Aber jetzt muss ich erstmal die liste von Ol@f betrachten, da stehen mit Sicherheit auch interessante Themen.


----------



## Ennia (20. Januar 2010)

Die Neutrino-Theorie existiert noch nicht lange und wurde vor relativ kurzer Zeit erst bestätigt.
Ich finde, dass das ein sehr, sehr interessantes Thema ist, da in der Wüste (Nevada, glaub ich...) ein rießen
Forschungsgelände existiert, welches man natürlich als Beispiel oder Veranschaulichung miteinbeziehen kann.

Mein Gedankengang war, dass du hier vielleicht beeindrucken könntest, da dein Leherer nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand sein dürfte, außer er ist ein Physik-freak, so wie es meiner war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem sind Neutrinos, wie auch alle anderen Elementarteilchen, von der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie abhängig - somit schneidest du dieses Thema auch in gewisser weise an. Man kann die Thematik kurz und bündig ausarbeiten, da noch nicht viel Wissen darüber existiert. Im Grunde würde es sogar reichen, wenn du die Alpha-Centauri Folge "umformatierst" und zu Papier bringst - ja, das wäre vielleicht zu leicht, aber eine Möglichkleit. Das CERN Projekt kann man auch noch miteinbringen. Ach, am liebsten würde ich selber gleich zu schreiben beginnen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schau dir das mal an: http://www.br-online.de/br-alpha/alpha-centauri/alpha-centauri-neutrinos-2002-ID1208353835723.xml


----------



## tempörum (20. Januar 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ach, am liebsten würde ich selber gleich zu schreiben beginnen ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann mach das doch und schick mir deine Arbeit, allerdings muss ich den wahren Autor verschweigen natürlich verschweigen xD


----------

